# Surge Cap - Is your city capped?



## cavenoize (Jul 13, 2018)

Surge is capped in RDU and PHX, that we know about.

Is surge capped in your city? Please post here.


----------



## Raccoon (Sep 10, 2017)

Sacramento market seems capped at 5.0x.


----------



## #professoruber (Feb 19, 2018)

5x is the new cap which equates to a $20-30 flat surge.


----------



## Alantc (Jun 15, 2018)

All I know Lyft took away surge pay here, so they can make there profit by next year


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

My airport que caps out at $5 bux but around the airport will surge up to 15+.. so I watch for it and run out of que get the $15 and pull back to the que.... F em... Wanna play games.... Bytches I grew up on PacMan I got this maze on lock!


----------



## MissAnne (Aug 9, 2017)

Salt Lake City seems to be capped at $5 flat surge, Haven’t seen anything higher than $5 in like five days or more.... not even in Park City or at the airport... it really sucks 🤬🤬


----------

